
Ask HN: Advice on 200-slides pitch deck - algo_trader
We have a much smaller deck for presentation.<p>But what to do with the full deck, which contains Marketing Channels, UI mock ups, price and margin simulations, Competitor analysis, etc ?<p>Should we reorganize this as a roadmap document ?! For context, we are still in the seed stage BUT its certainly a unicorn-size opportunity.
======
slap_shot
Are you asking what you should with a 200 slide pitch deck you created for a
seed stage company?

If so, throw that thing in the trash. Follow the standard 10 slide deck format
until you hear otherwise.

------
notahacker
Assuming your deck for presentation is already fit for purpose, you can ignore
the rest of the slides until you need to consult the mockups to build an
actual product or price/margin simulators to make an actual sale or maybe
competitor analysis to answer a question.

